# Arena size



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you building an indoor arena or an outdoor arena?

Go as big as you can afford. No one in the history of the world ever wished they had a smaller riding arena........

20 meters x 60 meters 
That would only be about 65 feet wide which is tight (in my opinion) for working on flying lead changes (since you said you did reining). Of course, you could work on them the long way if needed too.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

I’ve got no clue what size my coaches arena is and I won’t see him for a while. I do remember one of the arenas he said to do a 20m circle and that was from wall to wall of the arena so I’m guessing it was 20 wide. How big would you go for a reining specific arena? It will be outdoors but I have enough wood to one day build a roof over it and then one day maybe walls but just to start it will be outdoors with out a roof


----------



## farrieremily (Jul 8, 2018)

You are talking about dressage “arena” size which is generally the markers and rails set up inside a much larger riding arena. 

You can’t really go too big, you can always block smaller sections for certain work.

I think my arena is (roughly) 150’x220’ not sure how it works into meters. 
It’s the biggest space I could justify taking from my pasture area.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dressage arenas are standard sizes. The 'small' is 66' x 132'. That's about the smallest arena that is useful, in my opinion.

For Western sports you'll want as big an arena as you can make.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

200' x 100'

The ideal team penning *arena* is 200' x 100' in length.
...
*Other Arenas*

*Pleasure Riding Arena*: 60′ x 120′
Small *Dressage Arena*: 66′ x 131′ (20 m x 40 m)
Large *Dressage Arena*: 66′ x 197′ (20 m x 60 m)
Reining *Arena*: 100′ x 200′ minimum, 150′ x 300′ better.
Working Cow (Reigning Cow) *Arena*: 60′ x 120′ min, 75′ x 165′ better.
Roping Arena: 150-by-300 space for a roping *arena*. 
*The bigger the arena, the more versatile it is.*

Lots of information can be found from arena builders online, just make sure it is applying to the vast different applications you mentioned.
I found you several articles with numbers for several disciplines... _*





Riding Arena Buildings | Planning, Pricing & Buying Guide


Save time & money on your riding arena or rodeo arena – complete one form and get up to four competing price quotes from local manufacturers and suppliers – compare & save




www.buildingsguide.com




*_In that article is several of the disciplines you mentioned and do they ever have some very different size suggested requirements.
As was said, build as big as you can cause you can always section/cone down your size but more difficult to enlarge once you are using it..
It also gave a "covered" price guideline that was current at printing date, now IDK.

Now, there are large differences in western event sizing and some of the English sizing so be very prepared and build the largest dimension so you can work properly your animal in sized arenas you will encounter if you are going to compete.
As said before, go large as you can, you can always section smaller with many different materials for permanent or occasional changes needed.
Here is a great reference for sizing and layout for you for the western disciplines...
*





Rodeo, Ranching and Riding Arenas » Hi-Hog


How big should your arena be? This FREE collection of arena designs is an excellent resource providing sample plans and dimensions for a wide array of rodeo arenas, ranching event arenas, and riding arenas.




www.hi-hog.com




*🐴...


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you all very much!


----------

